

Show HN (take 2): A basecamp alternative (private beta) - eibrahim

NOTE: This is a private beta, to create an account use invitation code &quot;hn2&quot; - there is only 100 invitations, so hurry up :)<p>Hey everyone, thanks for all your feedback on http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ubercamp.net&#x2F; my basecamp alternative.<p>Tech stack = angularjs + twitter bootstrap + ruby + postgres + heroku<p>I have made lots of changes and would love you to take a look and give me some feedback.<p>Note: click on project title to go to project view (need a better ux&#x2F;visual indicator)<p>Some of the changes are: 
- improved ux
- better &quot;dashboard&quot; (still lots of work to do here)
- improved milestones view
- better in-app support (click question mark in bottom right and say hello)
- if creating new account, a demo project is created to give you an idea of what is going on.
- several bugs were killed in this release.<p>Thanks.
======
braunshizzle
Tried signing up with the code, keep getting a 500 something went wrong error
:/

~~~
eibrahim
Thanks. It's fixed now.

PS: Never deploy a new version 1 hour before you go on vacation :)

------
akama
I like the astronaut in the bottom right corner. Very cool.

------
BWStearns
Looks cool, looking forward to trying it out. Good luck!

